# Hanging or round.



## Emma (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok boys (and girls) do you like the big hanging bellies best or the big round protruding ones?


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 20, 2006)

The survey needs an "They're all good" option


----------



## Emma (Feb 20, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The survey needs an "They're all good" option



Nope coz i want to see whats liked best


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 20, 2006)

I can't make a choice like that...not without seeing the entire woman anyhow...


----------



## fatti (Feb 20, 2006)

i must admit as i put on weight i really hope to develop a big round belly as to one that is hanging..but ive got a long way to go yet!!!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 20, 2006)

Perhaps we need to see some examples of the two types for comparison, to help with our decision.


----------



## Jes (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmmm. I like my kind the best [rubs belly]


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm not so fond of bellies either way, but if I have to choose, I'd say hanging on women... 

As for fellas, doesn't really matter as I'm not particularly attracted to (nor bothered by) them on men. I love my boyfriend's lean stomach and revel in the differences between our bodies.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm not so fond of bellies either way, but if I have to choose, I'd say hanging on women...
> 
> Definately, soft hanging bellies on women.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 20, 2006)

Although it depends heavily on my mood more than anything else, I overall prefer a hanging belly to a round one. It just looks fat rather than pregnant, although I do admit that the latter is sometimes appealing to me.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2006)

... Hmmm... not so easy... There are so many different bellies...
 The big, round hanging one? 
I don't think I could vote for both...


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 20, 2006)

More round-bellied ladies for me, I guess :bow:


----------



## formerking (Feb 20, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok boys (and girls) do you like the big hanging bellies best or the big round protruding ones?




I'd say I prefer the soft, jiggly hanging belly.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 20, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Perhaps we need to see some examples of the two types for comparison, to help with our decision.



Seconded :bow:


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 20, 2006)

I prefer something more round. Something that can stand up and out and say "I am a big belly" from across the room. 

Though that was a tough choice. The idea of having to collect all this wonderful hanging belly so you can hug it all.... is nice. But, I think the rounder ones look better and they get my vote!


----------



## NotAnExpert (Feb 21, 2006)

They are both delightful, but I'd have to pick hanging. Well, a nice THICK, hanging belly, the kind that says, "I've grown out far enough that there's not enough muscle or elastic or what-have-you around to hold me up anymore." But it needs to be substantial, not just a watery draping of loose skin.

Hanging just seems more natural in a gravity-susceptible world. And it often adds some interesting new curves to a woman's figure.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 21, 2006)

I had to pick "hanging," although I would actually judge every belly on its own merits.  

But I also figure that, if given enough chance, any belly will get big enough it will start to hang... 

Brenda


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Feb 21, 2006)

I definately prefer a big jiggly belly than a protruding one...but...as long as its nice n soft...its all good


----------



## pointandlaugh (Feb 21, 2006)

i like mine 2 b round. but i like other gurls to av a hang over. man that looks gud.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2006)

Man, the choices in the poll remind me of the great Stranglers song "Hanging Around" ca. 1977. 
I don't think I can choose between the two, Em. Don't almost all bellies hang once they get big? What's an example of one that doesn't? Anyway I like both.


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 21, 2006)

I just like bellies - as long as they are big I dont really care - add in a big butt, ample thighs, a pillowy bosom, blossoming hips and big round arms and I am :smitten:


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd have to go with hanging too... as long as it protrudes enough and is soft and shapely


----------



## LeedsFeeder (Feb 21, 2006)

A belly will naturally start to hang beyond a certain size - gravity will have its way. But... is there anything better than laying in bed spooning with a gorgeous SSBBW and stretching out your arm to cuddle her tummy and your arm doesn't reach the end of her belly? Or is that just me?


----------



## dan (Feb 21, 2006)

I like a double belly with a waist..puffy chubby not too hanging..Of coarse with a big fat ass in the rear...IMO


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm fond of round ones that hang, honestly. I chose round, only because if there were two women standing next to each other, one not so fat all around, but just a bell hanging straight down, that's not as attractive as the one who's rather Earthly shaped. 
I much more like a round breat-bearing fat roll and a nice full, round hanging underbelly!

Yeah, confusing, sorry.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 22, 2006)

LeedsFeeder said:


> A belly will naturally start to hang beyond a certain size - gravity will have its way. But... is there anything better than laying in bed spooning with a gorgeous SSBBW and stretching out your arm to cuddle her tummy and your arm doesn't reach the end of her belly? Or is that just me?



Oh... how I'd love to know that feeling... sigh.


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Feb 22, 2006)

pointandlaugh said:


> i like mine 2 b round. but i like other gurls to av a hang over. man that looks gud.



Take it from a guy who's been there. Hungover girls are NO FUN AT ALL.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 22, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ok boys (and girls) do you like the big hanging bellies best or the big round protruding ones?


Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually... there are women out there that look like they have 2 bellies. The rolls are big enough. One belly is a big round belly on top, and the other is a hanging belly down bellow.

Best of both worlds! :smitten:


----------



## AtlasD (Feb 23, 2006)

I love to see a a lady who's blouse just doesn't quite cover a soft pudgy roll hanging over her waist band......

Spooning with my missus with my arm cradling her soft tum, there's a little slice of heaven, and the fold that marks the boundary to pleasant things below.....


----------



## Lear (Feb 23, 2006)

it depends, is a woman is generally fat, then a hanging belly, but if all the weight is in the belly a round belly can be lovely too. 

Every Belly is good as long as it's big  :eat2:


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 23, 2006)

i actually prefer the bum more than the belly.:wubu:


----------



## UberAris (Feb 23, 2006)

It really depends, some look better with the round, others with hanging, but I think all in all I prefir hanging best


----------



## Jes (Feb 23, 2006)

OnAnotherPlanet said:


> Take it from a guy who's been there. Hungover girls are NO FUN AT ALL.


hey! who are you?! what are you doing in falufia?


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 26, 2006)

Squidgy, soft, humungous hanging belly with a beautiful slim face*. Very unusual but when I see it I'm gone!

And - like AtlasD - I love seeing a girl with her belly flopping over her jeans, her blouse/T shirt too small to cover... oh my!

_*at the end of the day it's the face and esp. eyes that secure my interest, whatever the body shape..._

:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## MadeFA (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm an hourglass chaser so pudgy bellies are good for mine eyes, but happily, to each their own!


----------



## Skinny1 (Feb 27, 2006)

I confess I crave a Very round belly. If anyone has seen Belly Girl, then you see what I love. VERT round, protruding and begging to be rubbed!


----------



## Eager Eater (Feb 27, 2006)

I find fat, fleshy hanging bellies very sexy.


----------



## LV*Luscious* (Feb 27, 2006)

Definately hanging au natural(and hubby would agree)!:smitten: Although I also like the idea of wearing some sort of undergarment to allow it to stick out and high in a pair of tight pants too. That would be fun.


----------



## Arkveveen (Mar 1, 2006)

hahaha! Well, I really like both hanging or round, really! 
Just as long there is all around fat distribution, it's all very lovely then in my eyes.
A very sexay question by the way! :doh:


----------



## noob (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, I'm in the minority, I'm a sucker for a pregnant belly / pregnant-looking belly, or a bloated chubby protruding belly. Also on guys I think the beer gut looks better.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 2, 2006)

For me... definitely hanging. And preferably with the two rolls thing going on 

You guys are reminding me how much I'm looking forward to tomorrow  

=Divals


----------



## Lovable Curmudgeon (Mar 3, 2006)

Definitely a hanging belly for me, especially one that is very wide and soft and protruding. A belly covered in cellulite...with a huge, deep belly button...pendulous...and very, very HEAVY. Oh my, yes! LC


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Mar 3, 2006)

like both but if I had to choose, it would be a round protruding belly.


----------



## Belly Lover (Mar 3, 2006)

I like both but I think I like round a little more.


----------



## vaikman (Mar 3, 2006)

gotta go for hanging, I just:wubu: them


----------

